# Pittsburgh, PA 1yr 9mo Female Needs a new home



## rswaz (Feb 3, 2013)

Liberty is a 1 year, 9 month old black and tan. Purebred, AKC registered, crate trained, house trained, spayed, microchipped, healthy and current on all shots/heart worm/flea meds. Also covered under pet insurance (not sure if that is transferrable).

Very playful, energetic, and loving GSD. Good with people and children but not with cats or other dogs. 

Our family circumstances are changing and we need to prepare to move my mother-in-law into our home. Unfortunately, at 77 and with health/mobility issues, she is not a "dog person" to begin with and we anticipate conflicts between her and Liberty. After losing our previous dog of 17 years, we re-homed Liberty earlier this year from her original owner with the intention that we would be able to provide her the loving family that she needs/deserves. It pains us to have to make this decision, it is not Liberty's fault and she does not deserve to be shuffled from home to home, we just can't see the situation working out.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Have you contacted any German Shepherd Rescues in your area?


----------



## rswaz (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, there are plenty of animal shelters but not any GSD rescues based in the Pittsburgh area. We are networking with friends, family, and others but with no luck yet so we wanted to reach out to an audience that is more GSD specific and might know of someone who would be interested in adopting.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wouldn't hurt to contact these groups and see what they recommend.

? Pennsylvania German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org

Save A Shepherd Rescue Alliance

https://sites.google.com/site/sixthangelshepherdrescueinc/


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Why not rotate her with your mother in law? There are ways to keep dogs/humans separate in the house if need be, why not see if the situation can be worked before rehoming?? Just because someone gas mobility issues doesnt mean you get rid of the dog. I would try to work it out first. And honestly if she isnt a dog person tell her she needs to coexist with the dog, you are letting her move in why not give her some rules to follow...


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm an hour north of Pittsburgh. I'll foster her until you can find a permanent home for her.

I have three dogs. Two GSD, huge back yard fenced in. And plenty of food and water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I love the suggestion of rotating MIL/Dog - Dog in kennel while MIL eats; MIL in kennel.....


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Im sorry but if my house has dogs and someone is coming to live here my dogs will not be cast off to a new home- those that want to live here must accept my dogs stay period. This woman should be grateful the op is willing to take her in instead of putting her in a nursing home , and his wife too should be grateful as well and the dog should stay.


----------



## Saltshaker (Dec 4, 2013)

That is such a beautiful dog, OMG I would take her in a heart beat but Im still coping with the loss of my Missy right now. In fact she came from Pitts as well. Please try to keep her, at least try for a month or two. If it doesnt work out then let me know.


----------

